# Fisher SpeedCaster 2 mounting



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I am looking into Fisher SpeedCaster 2 sander (two stages) and I am curious how they are mounted. I originally thought that they are hitch mounted, but when I looked at the Fisher brochure, it looks like there are some kind of brackets under the tailgate that attachs to the sander. How do they work, and how do you hook up and unhook this sander? The brochure said that the unit itself weighs 235 pounds, that's a hefty unit to lift by yourself!


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Try this link should help ya out http://fisherplows.com/publications.asp?cat=212


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have the fisher scII It comes with a bed mount or a reciver type hitch.I have the reciever hitch it replaces your old with a class IV ,on the side of it are 2 slots where you slide the frame mount for the sander.Very easy to put on and take off with 2 people.It spreads just as well as the big V's with less noise.The only thing you have to worry about is not to load it fully and drive around with it all day then sand it compacts the sand very well.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Thanks snowjoker and cat320 for your help!  I did not realized that there are two different mount options, in-bed truss and under tailgate mount. I looked at both installation manual for each (.pdf) and it seems that under tailgate mount would be a better option. Also it has better hitch capacity (10,000 pounds) than the GM factory hitch (which is rated at 7,500 pounds). The in-bed truss seems to be more complicated, and involve drilling several holes through the bed which I dont like the idea of. Also it seems to be a hassle to take the truss on and off when I need to, such as when I need to load my two stages snowblower in my truck bed.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The in bed truss is space waster in the bed.It is also not easy to remove,at least not easy enough to do it quickly to load a blower or something.

I didn't trust the Fisher hitch setup,as I tow very heavy sometimes,and it didn't look very strong.It was also a very expensive option,as it comes complete as a kit,new hitch and all.

I'm sure you could make a similar setup to utilize your existing hitch (if you have one),or make a hitch frame to mount it to if you don't.

Another option is a rear bumper mount.I made one for my truck,just a tube bumper,with two 2X2 holes in the top to accept the frame I mounted the salter on.The unit just lifts right out,with two people,or a small hoist or block and tackle.

If you want to utilize the truck bed for blowers,then I'd make up a swing away mount.Just like they have for the smaller tailgate units.You will need a beefy pivot,like a sealed hub and wheel bearing front a car.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Wyldman - thanks for your suggestion but I am not a fabricator, nor do I have a welder. So I pretty much cannot build things with metal. I current have a dump trailer with GVWR of 7000# and I only "maxed" it out a few times, so I feel that it would not be a concern. If I were to do alot of heavy towing, I would looking into something beefer. By the way, how much do the under tailgate mount cost more than the in-bed truss mount, if you know?



I read in the brochure that you have an option of either simple off/on/blast switch or the variable speed controller. With the simple switch, can you preset the sander to a specific speed that you desired? With the variable speed controller, which component of the spreader do it controls, the spinner or auger (or is that belt?) ?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well i have no problem towing with mine I have a 5 ton dump and had it loaded up with about 3 yards of dirt .As far as the controls i got the speed control just so I can control the width of the spread ,and it controls both the belt and the spinner.That was a good idea of making a gate to keep it on to get to the bed with out having to take it off.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

cat320 - so supposely I turn up the dial on the speed controller, BOTH spinner and belt speed will increase, correct? Thanks.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That is correct wxmn6 . It is a good unit and I have no real complaints about it other than not being able to fully load it and leave it on while I plow for balast and then have it to spread when it stops snowing.

Also I forgot to say it's a very easy install you only have to drill 2 holes in the frame,then bolt every thing up, run your wireing .I know you will have no problem with that.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Sounds like this is the unit I would buy. Just curious - how are you able to hook up the spreader? The brochure said that these unit weighs 235 pounds without the mount including. Did you have to use a hoist or a helper to hook it up? I am one man show so I need to figure out a way to be able to hook up by myself. 

Approminately how much did you paid for the whole spreader unit if you remember?

On edit: I assume that you plow with those spreader hooked up most of time? How did you deal with the visibility? Is it a problem when plowing small and tight driveways? I am not sure if I should mount it before the storm or after I am done plowing and then salt.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I think that it cost me around $2,200 cash and carry .As far as puting it on I try to get some one here to help me but if i can't I use my backhoe to raise it up then i just hook it on.If you can make some saw horses for it you can just pivet it right off onto them.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Thanks! That is a great idea - I could build something like that to make hooking up (and unhooking) with ease. Time to pull out the saw and some 2x4s.  

I probably will talk to my Fisher dealer about it when I get my plow installed in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

*Swing gate mount*

I used a Western Pro Flow 2 for the last two winters. I wanted to make sure I could load the bed of the truck with out having to hand load or remove the spreader (which does take two people to lift). Since it was going on a dump truck, we made a swing gate.

We're defintely not fabricators by trade, as this thing was designed on a bar napkin over a few beers.

Even though this was on a one ton dump, I would think you could make one for a pick up bed (perhaps more difficult). Western said they didn't offer a swing gate for the two stage spreaders since they are too heavy. We built this puppy so that when full it could swing open, but we didn't since it was more work to close the gate.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

You don't have to be a fabricator to make one.Find someone who can make one up for you.

Like Lawn Lad said,you could fab up a mount like that for a pickup as well,as still have full use of the bed.

We use the variable speed controllers.They had some problems with the early ones,but they seem to last better now.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Stephen,your near Cairo NY aren't you?I'm like an hour and a half from there,i'd be happy to help you out with a different mount set-up.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That looks good lawn lad.Is that all you run baged stuff or do you use any sand thru it?


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Arc Burn - it is more likely about 20-25 minutes drive to Catskill/Cairo. That is kind of you to offer to help me out. I do like the wyldman's idea, and the setup that Lawn Lad made (nice job!). But my truck is new, and I don't want to mess around with it. It is also my personal truck. It also seems like alot of work to do with modifcation. I think that I can figure out another way to bring the snowblower. 

I just have one more question that may have been overlooked in the previous post, if you don't mind answering. I assume that you plow with those spreader hooked up most of time? How did you deal with the visibility? Is it a problem when plowing small and tight driveways? I am not sure if I should mount the spreader before the storm or after I am done plowing and then salt? Thanks.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

All i can say is-LEARN TO USE YOUR MIRRORS ,I could never understand copmlaints about blocked rear sights ,my head would fall off if i had to turn around everytime i backed up


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Side mirrors I can still see pretty good thru the back if i'm doing a big lot.The only thing you have to remember when plowing with it on is that it adds like another 2' to the rear right in the middle of the truck.If you back into a snow bank you will damage the lower spinner guard.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Get Arc to make you a replacement bumper (just use it in the winter) to mount your salter,protect it,and offer some protection for the rear of the truck.It easy,take only a few minutes to change bumpers.

I never use anything but my mirrors,so rear visibility isn't a problem.You can add some nice lights to your setup to help you see behind you,and see your spread pattern.

I have a whole bunch of pics of mine,I just gotta find them.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Here is a shot of my setup.It not a swing away,but could be easy made into one.

The bumper is just steel rectangular tubing,which is bolted to the rear frame rails with brackets.Two pieces of flat bar were bent to follow the outer contours of the bed,and they have two pieces of upright tube to protect the tailights.

The salter is on a 2X2 frame,which just drops into two holes in the bumper.30 secs on and off with two people.Lights are mounted to the salter (with quick disconnects),and under the bumper.

A piece of 2X2 mounted in the hitch reciever,with a flat bar or tube on the end,is great for protecting the spinner assy.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Pic


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Yes, we run straight salt. No sand/salt here in Cleveland. I loaded my truck with a skid and half of salt and another 25 bags or so of Magic for a couple of properties where we used it. The salter holds ten 80 lb bags. 

I love(d) that spreader. I've since sold the truck. For the new dump truck I've learned a valuable lesson. It is worth the money to custum fabricate something for your own use if it will make you more efficient. The amount of time I saved being able to open up the rear end of the truck to use a tow motor was a life saver. It turned out last winter that we went through about 130 skids of material. Loading the spreader by hand was bad enough, but if we had to handle each bag twice, that would have been a killer.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Looks good Chris,I think ,shut some of those lights off so i can see it


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lawn Lad _
> * I love(d) that spreader. I've since sold the truck. For the new dump truck I've learned a valuable lesson. It is worth the money to custum fabricate something for your own use if it will make you more efficient. The amount of time I saved being able to open up the rear end of the truck to use a tow motor was a life saver. It turned out last winter that we went through about 130 skids of material. Loading the spreader by hand was bad enough, but if we had to handle each bag twice, that would have been a killer. *


Can you please explain what the "tow motor" you are talking about? What do you use it for?

I am sure that you like your spreader, but if you are using that much salt, then perhaps you would want to consider undertailgate spreader? I guess it depend on whether if you have central hydraulic or PTO (if sufficient), or nothing. Again, you made a nice setup!

Wyldman - that pic of spreader hooked up looks good. Nice setup. I definitely will need to add some auxiliary lights to the rear. I just read the Fisher wiring diagram and instruction on their website and it showed that their harness include one wire that allows us to use for auxiliary equipment, such as work lights, vibrator, or beacon. That will be really nice, so we don't have another harness to hook up your auxililary stuff.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

We used a tow motor to move skids of salt around to load and unload. I'm sure a skid steer would do the same. Also, if you get loaded at a supply yard, it's easier to just swing open and have them load you up. You're in and out much faster. 

As for going to bulk salt, you have to have a machine to load with, a place to store it, a truck to spread it. Ease of entry into the market meant I went with a tail gate spreader. If we didn't have the 3rd snowiest winter on record in Cleveland last year we would have only used 1/2 or 2/3 or what we actually used. 

We are going to bulk salt, but it requires a significant investment. But given another heavy winter and only being able to spread salt on 1.5 to 2 acres per hopper load, I'd like a larger capacity. Besides, my back was sore after last winter.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Don't bother with the extra wire on the Fisher quick disconnect plug.It's too small for good aux lighting,and you would still need a good ground.

I use a 4 prong weatherpack connector (two power,two ground).They are totally sealed and never corrode.Get an extra end to use as a cover plug when the spreader is off.

My rear lights are 100 watts each.So all four on are drawing 33 amps.Way to much for one little wire.I have them wired with relays and 12 GA,so they are as bright as they should be.The two under the truck are trapeziodial floods,and the two on the salter are wide spotlamps.The two under the truck can still be used when the salter frame is off.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I've posted about this mount if you want to search for the details. I may have also posted better other pictures, and pictures with the light set up that I added.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Close up:


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

BRL - I have kept searching and searching, but I have no luck finding the thread you mentioned. 


Anyone know approximately how many pounds of salt (such as Magic Salt) you are able to fill it up? I think that salt would be light enough to make a hitch mounting system because it would be right around the hitch tongue capacity I would image. But I want to check first before I approach this method. Thanks!


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

The unit will hold 1/2 ton, or 1,000 lbs. Problem is that you won't fit that much salt volume wise into the unit. You'll only get about 800 lbs of salt or magic salt in it.

As for the spot light on our truck, we used the extra wire in the harness to run power to the one spot light. Didn't have a light set up like Chris. Seemed to work fine. The truck had other electrical issues which we corrected, but perhaps we exacerbated them.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I believe that the extra wire in the harness for lights are fine. The wiring guide in Fisher website said that the extra wire is rated for up to 12amps. So it is no wonder why it is not good idea to use it if you are running 400 watts total like Chris did. I do not plan on putting that much output. I plan on installing two 55watts round lights on the sides of spreader. Should be around 9.2amps at 12V, so it will be fine. I always can find a way to make a good ground for the lights.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Lawn Lad - thanks for the information! My Chevy 2500HD hitch reciever rating is at 1000 pounds max. tongue, so it should not be a problem. I will ask my Fisher dealer if he will fabricate it to make it mount to the 2" square hitch. The dealer do dump bodies too so he should be able to do it.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

A couple ideas. 

First take off your tailgate. This will improve visibility and also keep it from getting damaged or rusting. 

Second I have done a couple receiver mounts and have never been really happy. The single point always causes the spreader to twist or sway side to side a bit. Grab your hitchball and shake the tube. You will see it is a bit loose. If I went this method I would use some straps to hook the top of the spreader frame to the truck to reduce this. Another otion would be to add some stiffeners to each side of the hitch. This would be like a pull plow, a three point system.

Finally try to get the spreader mounted as high as possible. This is both for ground clearance and good spreade pattern. Just make sure you can load from the bed without having to stand on anything.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Very good point, CT18. I think I can add a couple eye bolts to the top of spreader frame, and use a couple small ratchet type straps and attach it to the truck bed rail mount rings. Should not be a problem.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well I have an idea for the hitch.Instead of using the one they sell the 2" receiver tubes Just weld them to both sides on your frame you may have to make a spacer to lower it below the bumper but then you will have two good mounding points, instead of just the one and using eye bolts on top to steady it.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

cat320 - that sounds like a good idea, but it would be kinda similar to Fisher undertailgate mount system. It probably would be easier to buy their unit and still get better and stronger hitch receiver (supposely). Maybe not, I don't know?  


Another question is.... would the Fisher undertailgate spreader mount allow enough room for Sidewing plow to connect to the hitch receiver? I am not planning on buying Sidewing anytime soon, but it would be nice to know if I would be able to do that in future.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I supose it would be the same as the fisher mount I just think that it's alot of weight to have on a single spot then you still have to try to balance it with all that sand that will be in it.Even though the hintch can carry it it would be real unstable in my opinion.Well mine comes down about level with the bottom of the bumper maby a little lower.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

From the pics I have seen on here of the sidewing setup,I don't think it would work with the standard Fisher or Western hitch setup.It could probably be modified though,to make it work.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I think anything could be made to work but out of the box I do not think the sidewing would work with the Fisher Hitch.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Cat320 posted: "Well I have an idea for the hitch.Instead of using the one they sell the 2" receiver tubes Just weld them to both sides on your fram"

That is exactly what we did for mounting mine. We strap it also with ratchet straps to the bed. And we leave the tailgate off for salting with that truck. I ran separate wires for the lights. Stephen, I'll try to find that thread when I get a chance, because I don't feel like re typing any details I may have not put into this thread (plus I think I posted other pictures after mounting the lights).


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Ok - while we are on this subject, I have a question regarding my Pro-flo 2 by Western. Its the same as the fisher. Has anyone ever extended this unit our a foot or so off of the tailgate to have room for a pull plow and the salter. I now snowman plow makes a unit for this application, but all my rear plows are Daniels!

Thanks Chuck B.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I know you have an excellent fabricator right down the road that could come up with a solution for you. With a welder a lot is possible. Talk to Garagekeeper.

Just remmeber anytime you extend something that you add leveraging force that it was not originally designed for.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I just have an idea about the mounting setup, thanks to others posts. My idea is to do what cat320 said, get two 2" hitch receivers, get some brackets made and hook it up under the truck, one on each side of frame. Then make a frame for the spreader, so it will hold the spreader and slide into the two hitch receivers. Also make the frame with heavy duty hinges so that it can swing open to gain access to truck bed, such as for snowblower.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

LOL I feel like you guys are ignoring me! Look at the pics I posted, only difference is we didn't make it swing away style. But it only takes 2 minutes to pop it off if need be (2 bolts, 2 plow pins, & 2 wire plugs). Though if we had to load\unload a snowblower etc. all the time, then we'd definitely set it up swing away.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Whatever you end up making,make it so that the unit "drops" into the mounts (vertically),and doesn't slide in (horizontally).This way it's easier to lift off,all in one motion.It's a good safety feature,as it will support the weight better,and will not "slide out" if the pins fall out,or are forgotten.


----------



## snowplowman (Jul 9, 2003)

There are two ways to mount a speedcaster, one is an in bed mount that requires brackets to be mounted in the bed and the tailgate has to be removed or there is a hitch that takes the place of your current hitch and it has pockets on the side that a sub frame slides into then the spreader sits on that. Hope this helps. Let me know if you have other?'s

(No unsponsored advertising)


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Both of those have been explored. We are discussing custom mounting options at this point to meet exact needs.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

how does the fisher sc 2 work? I've heard horror stories about other spreaders and if I'm gonna spend $2K, I don't want to talk about getting out of the truck to shake the spreader or not being able to spread wet sand etc.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That Fisher should work well. I had a Western Pro Flo 2, same spreader.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

this is the 2005 model


----------

